
Do we need Control Groups (cgroups) for the Web? - pbowyer
https://www.igvita.com/2016/03/01/control-groups-cgroups-for-the-web/
======
nonuby
Interesting but it is another technology increasing the complexity of building
web sites, also to consider what happens with chains of dependencies and
scripts loaded by things like require.js. I don't think it's required,
browsers should just have an arbitrary limit of resources a single tab can
use, useless the user promotes it somehow (like unity webapps) or apps running
in an electron wrapper. I'm all for Google and Bing analyzing client side
performance and penalizing in ranking those that are considered abusive but
pushing the responsibility to all eyeballs doesn't seem like a good idea to
me. This is Ilya Grigorik though so somewhat desired to retract my opinion..
wait.. click add comment

